# Hampshire College Campus Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Safety Officer*
Institution:
Hampshire College

Location:
Amherst, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
09/23/2020

Type:
Full-Time

Hampshire College, an independent, innovative liberal arts institution and member of the Five College consortium, seeks a campus safety officer for the office of campus safety and security.

The campus safety officer patrols college properties 24-hours a day, seven days a week, during the academic semester and during breaks or curtailed operations. Officer provides routine assistance to the students, faculty, staff, and visitors; maintains access controls, and conducts property checks. Daily duties include parking enforcement, permitting, crowd and traffic control, and event coordination. The campus safety officer will be responsible for investigations of incidents on campus; serve as first responder to alarms, fires, and hazardous conditions; serve as mentor and role model to students; and provide crime prevention education and services to members of the College community.

A high school diploma with a minimum of two years job-related experience is required. Candidate must have knowledge of state, local and federal laws as related to campus safety; an understanding of security on college campuses, including card access, CCTV, crime prevention by environmental design, and general safety practices; and experience with investigations, report writing, and field training. The campus safety officer must have the ability to exercise sound judgment based upon their training and experience and are held to a high level of ethics and code of conduct while on and off-duty. Commitment to working with a diverse population is essential. Candidate must be able to lift 50 lbs. Employment is dependent on successful completion of a pre-employment physical. This position requires a valid Massachusetts drivers license and must successfully meet the requirements of Hampshire College driver credentialing policy. Officer will be required to fill in on shifts as needed, and may be required to work holidays and emergencies. Campus safety officers are considered essential personnel.

The schedule for this 40-hour per week, benefited position is 11 pm to 7 am. The hourly rate is $16.00/hour with an excellent benefit program. Please submit your cover letter, resume and names/phone numbers of three professional references via our website at Employment Opportunities

www.hampshire.edu

Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity and inclusion in education and employment.

*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Hampshire College

Online App. Form:
https://jobs.hampshire.edu/index.cgi?&JA_m=JASDET&JA_s=894

Hampshire College is an equal opportunity institution, committed to diversity in education and employment.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

I guess $16 an hour isn’t bad for that area, but don’t expect to be doing anything remotely close to law enforcement or even security work there, and the place might go bankrupt any day. But hey, especially in this economy, a job’s a job.


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

I thought Hampshire College didn't believe in campus security?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Sooty said:


> I thought Hampshire College didn't believe in campus security?


No they don't believe in anything POLICE


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Sooty said:


> I thought Hampshire College didn't believe in campus security?


Of course not. That's why it's campus "safety".


----------

